# Whatsapp n'existe pas sur ipad???



## Keikoku (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour!

J'ai tenté de trouver Whatsapp sur ipad, mais apparemment elle n'existe pas...

Peut-on me le confirmer?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## nanquans (12 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

non ça n'existe pas mais avec IOS 5 qui va sortir, tu auras iMessages qui sera comme Whatsapp et tout cela gratuitement en passant par ton forfait data ou un réseau wifi


----------



## ptinous (12 Octobre 2011)

merci pour l info !!


----------



## ced68 (12 Octobre 2011)

nanquans a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> non ça n'existe pas mais avec IOS 5 qui va sortir, tu auras iMessages qui sera comme Whatsapp et tout cela gratuitement en passant par ton forfait data ou un réseau wifi



Oui mais qui n'est que compatible avec des appareils iOS...


----------



## Keikoku (13 Octobre 2011)

C'est bien ce que je craignais... et je pense que mes potes n'auront pas envie de gicler whatsapp just pour imessage

fuck...


----------

